# Barbour--what's the temperature range?



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm thinking of buying a Bedale or a Beaufort... but have a little question. How cool does it have to get before you can wear these things? Can you wear them when it's in the low 60s? Or are they too warm for that? 50s? What do y'all think?


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

The idea behind a Barbour is keeping you dry, not so much keeping you warm. Use them as your outside layer. I'd say the comfort range would be from the low 60's (when it's damp) down to freezing. Kind of parallels the UK climate. As the temp goes down, you'll want to layer up underneath. You can get a snap-in lining that makes these coats a bit warmer.

I'd recommend buying a model longer than, and big enough to fit over your tweed jackets. Barbours excel in that role. Bedales are too short, I think. I believe their intent is as an equestrian jacket. Beauforts may or may not work that way. They are cut for shooting.

Scott


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Exactly*

Everthing Naval Gent says is right about temps and layering. But one thing about the lining: If you can get a newer model with zip lining, do that. The older snap-in linings stink in that they will NOT stay snapped. Every pull over a blazer or some other lining is a resnap job. That's why they redesigned with zip. They realized the snaps were a flaw.

Otherwise, they're great knocking-about coats. They aren't meant to be deep-freeze coats.

The other caveat: Depending on the model, they can be very heavy. Don't buy without trying one on.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

From 65F down to about 15F with a liner. I wore one to watch fireworks on the 4th. And I wore one with a liner to a New Year’s Eve party.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Kingsfield said:


> From 65F down to about 15F with a liner. I wore one to watch fireworks on the 4th. And I wore one with a liner to a New Year's Eve party.


Man...I don't know. I don't have a liner, but I find that a Barbour with even a heavy sweater (Bean Norwegian sweater) is pushing it at any temp below 40 degrees.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Man...I don't know. I don't have a liner, but I find that a Barbour with even a heavy sweater (Bean Norwegian sweater) is pushing it at any temp below 40 degrees.


40 degrees?...in Alabama? Ha, ha, ha!!! Maybe sitting in the cooler drinking brewskies at the local Shop-n-Rob with the owner's son.

*let me know when, -nK


----------



## Congresspark (Jun 13, 2007)

I find my slightly oversized Beaufort very versatile. I wear it from early fall through early spring. Layered with an LLBean sweater and fleece vest or a tweed coat and sweater it's a surprisingly good shell even on windy down-towards-zero days.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I used an Eddie Bauer down lining from another coat, put snaps on it and can snap it into my Beaufort. Did the same with a fleece vest. These coats can be made warmer if thats what you want.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

windsor said:


> I used an Eddie Bauer down lining from another coat, put snaps on it and can snap it into my Beaufort. Did the same with a fleece vest.


How did you do that?


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I'd start using mine once it got in the lows 50s, but the time it's below freezing I'm wearing GORE-tex & fleece. No doubt about it, it's a great Fall jacket.

Brian


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Found an Eddie Bauer down liner, sans coat at a thrift..3.00 Had a fleece vest already...with zipper. Went to local sewing shop and found cards with snap sets on them. Selected snaps same size as the Barbour ones. Took snaps apart and sewed the mating one to the liner in the appropriate spot with a needle and thread. Ignored the zipper and snaps the EB had. Put the lining in the coat first of course and marked with a pin where the new snap half had to go. Worked pretty well. If your liner is large enough not to put too much strain on the snaps they will stay snapped together.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

windsor said:


> Found an Eddie Bauer down liner, sans coat at a thrift..3.00 Had a fleece vest already...with zipper. Went to local sewing shop and found cards with snap sets on them. Selected snaps same size as the Barbour ones. Took snaps apart and sewed the mating one to the liner in the appropriate spot with a needle and thread. Ignored the zipper and snaps the EB had. Put the lining in the coat first of course and marked with a pin where the new snap half had to go. Worked pretty well. If your liner is large enough not to put too much strain on the snaps they will stay snapped together.


Hola! Habla ingles?


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

Si, Habla ingles....no comprendo instructiones?


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Do you guys wear your Barbours around the town? It seems to me to be a jacket not for city folk. I've also heard that it has become the preferred coat in the UK for the lower classes (they British had a name for them, if someone said it I would remember...it's the ones who still put their purses - the women anyhow - on the floor and dance around them at a club).


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I saw quite a few of them in London last October. Have no idea on the class issue. HRH (actress Helen Mirren)was depicted wearing one in "The Queen". Maybe the low class angle hasn't caught on in royal circles or it could be a vicious rumor from the competion.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

windsor said:


> I saw quite a few of them in London last October. Have no idea on the class issue. HRH (actress Helen Mirren)was depicted wearing one in "The Queen". Maybe the low class angle hasn't caught on in royal circles or it could be a vicious rumor from the competion.


I was told the royals wear it when out in a field or something of that nature, but that only the lower classes wear Barbour in the city.


----------



## zignatius (Oct 8, 2004)

*cold weather = not so much*

I've had the Beaufort with the liner (which came with it). It's been mostly relegated to outdoor duty for ugly-weather chores (e.g., cutting down the Christmas tree, stringing lights, or cleaning the gutters).

There are warmer coats, of course, but I have to say that I've always been impressed by how well it blocks the wind ... that, and its breathability -- a good combo. My only advice (or regret) is that I didn't get a larger size. I feel a little restricted at times when I layer over fat sweaters.


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

marlinspike said:


> Do you guys wear your Barbours around the town? It seems to me to be a jacket not for city folk. I've also heard that it has become the preferred coat in the UK for the lower classes (they British had a name for them, if someone said it I would remember...it's the ones who still put their purses - the women anyhow - on the floor and dance around them at a club).


Is Chav the term you're groping for? If so, it's more to do with Burberry than the company near the mouth of the River Tyne. Unless, of course, the vulgar masses have moved on.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Desk Jockey is right - the term is Chav and their stereotypically preferred brand is Burberry. If they have moved on to Barbour, its a sign that the end of the world is nigh.

Given that Barbours are pretty low key and don't have any visible branding or logos, I hope that's unlikely. However, I recently received a summer catalogue from them, which was full of polo shirts, some of which had huge logos.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Yes, Chav is it! I was told this by someone who is Londoner in his 20s, so I figured it would be fairly accurate. And poor Burberry. My dad had a Burberry trench coat, lasted some 30 years. Though I suppose the trench coats might be an acceptable item, as long as one doesn't wear it inside out, but that's for another thread.


ANYWAYS, my personal experience on Barbour, ignoring any fashion statements, is that it's heavier than it is warm. Really, without the lining it's about as warm as a gold jacket but as heavy as a winter coat.


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

Somewhere around 10-15F I start thinking about pulling out my LLB Warden parka. However, with the exception of a couple of weeks of subzero weather, I wore my Barbours every day last winter. And I live in fricken Wisconsin! Man-up trad dogs!


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Kingsfield said:


> Somewhere around 10-15F I start thinking about pulling out my LLB Warden parka. However, with the exception of a couple of weeks of subzero weather, I wore my Barbours every day last winter. And I live in fricken Wisconsin! Man-up trad dogs!


OK, OK, I'll give it a try when it gets *really* cold 

Brian


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm getting a used (over 20 years old) Beaufort from eBay, I think the dark green shade will go well over a navy shetland over a pink OCBD.


----------



## Zingari (Jul 9, 2007)

First input on the forum and impressed that Barbour has made it across the water. 

My current Beaufort is 20 years old and no intention of parting with it! However I do now wear the tweed shooting coat with the internal waterproof liner - a tad warmer.

I was in New York many years ago and whilst in Bloomingdales singled out as a 'Brit' by wearing it!


----------



## Kingsfield (Nov 15, 2006)

vwguy said:


> OK, OK, I'll give it a try when it gets *really* cold
> 
> Brian


Good boy! Wisconsin trad = sockless to 50 F, Barbours to 15 F, beer and cheese until hell freezes over.


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Trilby said:


> Desk Jockey is right - the term is Chav and their stereotypically preferred brand is Burberry. If they have moved on to Barbour, its a sign that the end of the world is nigh.
> 
> Given that Barbours are pretty low key and don't have any visible branding or logos, I hope that's unlikely. However, I recently received a summer catalogue from them, which was full of polo shirts, some of which had huge logos.


I would be shocked, shocked, if Barbour was now considered chav. I can see how some might think it a bit pushing to wear them in The City, but I can't imagine them being considered declasse anytime they are worn out of The Feild, but not in the US. In Argentina they are de rigeur among well to do Portaneos. In the US they are one of the few things we have left that might be considered a membership badge into the Ancient and Fraternal Order of the Friendly Sons and Daughters of Upper Middle Class Suburbanites. 
Peace Up, A-Town Down
SEPTA


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

Trilby said:


> Given that Barbours are pretty low key and don't have any visible branding or logos, I hope that's unlikely.


Don't Barbour wax jackets come with the little badge/pin on the collar any more?

My new tweed field coat did not...

Leon


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Leon said:


> Don't Barbour wax jackets come with the little badge/pin on the collar any more?
> 
> My new tweed field coat did not...
> 
> Leon


The best thing about that pin is that it is easily removed. I think they come on the wax coats only.

I had forgotten about the wool shooting coats (and I have one). They are indeed warm. For the uninitiated they look like this:









Outside the "Trad Canon" maybe, but a useful garment.

Scott


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Sorry to hijack, but I remember that several other companies have been mentioned before that will rewax Barbour and other waxed cotton jackets. I was unable to locate that old post using the search feature. Does anyone have a link for that thread or for those other companies? Thanks.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

tripreed said:


> Sorry to hijack, but I remember that several other companies have been mentioned before that will rewax Barbour and other waxed cotton jackets. I was unable to locate that old post using the search feature. Does anyone have a link for that thread or for those other companies? Thanks.


Trip, here are two: New England Reproofers and Green Mountain Reproofing. I have no personal experience with either one.

EGF


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I found this definition of Chav on Wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav

Brian


----------



## Desk Jockey (Aug 19, 2005)

Leon said:


> Don't Barbour wax jackets come with the little badge/pin on the collar any more?
> 
> My new tweed field coat did not...
> 
> Leon


My new Beaufort, good God was it ever like burying a loved pet to junk the old one, had something along those lines in a little plastic pouch in one of the pockets.



vwguy said:


> I found this definition of Chav on Wiki https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chav
> 
> Brian


So did I... fancy that.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

*Barbour*



marlinspike said:


> I was told the royals wear it when out in a field or something of that nature, but that only the lower classes wear Barbour in the city.


I can certainly believe that the Royals don't wear any county clothes in town. Not being a royal, only a humble tourist I can say I did wear mine and it worked very well. two points....it rained and I remained dry and the game pocket on the Beaufort is very handy for carrying the stuff you pick up as a tourist. Maps, brochures,subway and bus schedules, gloves and hood or hat. They are quite wind proof and I would wear mine again. You also look like one of the locals providing the rest of your attire is in order and some count this as an advantage.:icon_smile:


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Barbours will take you from some 15 degrees (F) lower than you're used to (if you're currently comfortable at 80 and it dips to 65, you'll appreciate it) - 10 if it's raining - to maybe 45 degrees colder. Below that, you'll want layers - which still may include the Barbour. 
Chilly days wth not much wind, I'll even wear the liner without the jacket.
Can't imagine wearing mine to town, though. At any given time the pockets would be laden with nails, dog treats, riding gloves and a hoof pick. Even though I've become inured to the smell, it's likely that those in line with me at the Post Office have not.


----------



## BPH (Mar 19, 2007)

I have yet to see a chav wearing a Barbour. They are worn by all country folk in England regardless of class from farmers to royalty but rarerly in town. 

The chav Burberry connection is very unfortunate though I still have my 25 year old Burberry trench and luckily have never seen a chav in one of these either. 

The chav Burberry is usually baseball caps or handbags with the check pattern on the outside and 99% of it will be rip off.

Barbour is far too subtle for chavs who go for bling not quality.


----------



## going grey (May 22, 2006)

*Breathable Barbour BAH !!!!*

I added a Barbour Endurance coat to my collection recently..supposedly cooler and easier to wear..same as an oiled Barbour but made of Hi -tech Green material . Not at all an improvement ..hotter and less comfortable ..but undoubtedly smarter. Has anybody got a sleeveless Barbour waistcoat ?? ..good if you're a fisherman...come to that they make a high waisted wading jacket but I'll stick with Orvis on that front I think


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

Leon said:


> Don't Barbour wax jackets come with the little badge/pin on the collar any more?
> 
> My new tweed field coat did not...
> 
> Leon


Not sure if the new ones now come without the badge on the collar. However, since it was mandatory to remove the badge as soon as you took the jacket out of its packaging, it's a bit of a moot point.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

Trilby said:


> Not sure if the new ones now come without the badge on the collar. However, since it was mandatory to remove the badge as soon as you took the jacket out of its packaging, it's a bit of a moot point.


Ah but many people did not, nor were they were exclusively Italian!

Leon


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

egadfly said:


> Trip, here are two: New England Reproofers and Green Mountain Reproofing. I have no personal experience with either one.
> 
> EGF


Great, thanks!


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I was just on the Barbour website looking for the info regarding repairs and this picture came up:



Seems like a good argument for those who say that Barbour has gone chav. Let's pray not...


----------



## eludzenski (Jul 12, 2007)

*Barbour in Texas*

I live in South Texas, but was in the U.K for some time this summer and picked up a Barbour at their store in Ediburgh, as I've been wanting one for years. It's honestly the best purchase I've ever made. It's warm when it's cold (Like in Scotland this summer), but I've worn it over a t-shirt and jeans (I hope that's not _faux-pas_) in 80 degree weather when going out and have been fine. I should note that this is without the liner. And previous posts are correct, it is quite heavy.


----------



## PennGlock (Mar 14, 2006)

tripreed said:


> I was just on the Barbour website looking for the info regarding repairs and this picture came up:


Oh my God!


----------



## Trommel (Sep 27, 2006)

BPH said:


> I have yet to see a chav wearing a Barbour.


There are certainly plenty of "townies" in London who wear the Barbour quilted (rather than waxed) jackets - some crossover with the popularity of brands like Hackett. They don't look quite so good with a pink and blue stripy polo shirt and white Reeebok Classics, however.

You also see certain back-office bank employees pairing the quilted coats with Gucci snaffle loafers, too - presumably filtered-down from the Sloane or Italian look (the quilted ones are popular over there).


----------



## ChicagoTrad (Feb 19, 2007)

Trilby said:


> Not sure if the new ones now come without the badge on the collar. However, since it was mandatory to remove the badge as soon as you took the jacket out of its packaging, it's a bit of a moot point.


I pinned mine to the inside pocket of my Barbour. Now the John Partridge coat came with a cool looking little bird pin, a partridge, on the collar. I left that there, not that anyone in the US knows what it is anyway.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I wanted to update/add to this thread, based on my experience wearing a Barbour coat in the Chicago area over the past several months. I have been wearing my Barbour Bedale -- often without the "warm pile" liner, which I don't especially like -- over an OCBD and shetland or lambswool sweater in temps that would be considered somewhat frigid. I'm not talking sub-zero weather, but 15-20 F or so, with howling winds and blowing snow. 

I have been pleasantly surprised at how warm my Barbour coat has kept me in such conditions. The coat is remarkably wind and water proof (I suppose that this is to be expected), and, as a result, I find it to be very warm. With appropriate layering (and the warm pile lining, as needed), I would not hesitate to wear the Barbour in just about the coldest winter weather imaginable. 

In all other respects, I am very pleased with my Barbour coat, and, like others, have found it to be an extremely versatile garment. However, I wasn't expecting it to be suitable for winter weather, based on some of the comments in this thread and elsewhere in the forum. I have been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Oaksbluff (Jan 2, 2008)

a bit off-topic-- but this has seemed to become an all-Barbour post-- does anyone find their Barbour to be cut a bit too loosely? I have an old Bedale hand-me-down, and recently bought another as replacement, and damned if it doesn't seem to feel like wearing a waxed sack. It is the correct size and all, just wish it fit a bit more closely.
I was thinking of trying a Filson jacket in a similar fashion, but I'd prefer the Barbours. 
First post here, for the record! Discovered thanks to the folks at Quoddy, who are sending me a spanky new pair of Bluchers.
Oh, and for some relevance, my Bedales are strictly non-winter garments. Even with the liners I don't think that anything can come close to goose feathers to keep a body warm in the winter.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Oaksbluff said:


> a bit off-topic-- but this has seemed to become an all-Barbour post-- does anyone find their Barbour to be cut a bit too loosely?


Welcome to the forum. The Barbour indeed is cut loosely. I believe that someone in a past thread joked that they are cut to fit potbellied English farmers. I always assumed that they were intended to be layered over tweed jackets and the like. I ordered down a size (48 to 46) and my coat still is quite large, in the waist in particular, and I am not slim by any means.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Ron_A said:


> I wanted to update/add to this thread, based on my experience wearing a Barbour coat in the Chicago area over the past several months. I have been wearing my Barbour Bedale -- often without the "warm pile" liner, which I don't especially like -- over an OCBD and shetland or lambswool sweater in temps that would be considered somewhat frigid. I'm not talking sub-zero weather, but 15-20 F or so, with howling winds and blowing snow.
> 
> I have been pleasantly surprised at how warm my Barbour coat has kept me in such conditions. The coat is remarkably wind and water proof (I suppose that this is to be expected), and, as a result, I find it to be very warm. With appropriate layering (and the warm pile lining, as needed), I would not hesitate to wear the Barbour in just about the coldest winter weather imaginable.
> 
> In all other respects, I am very pleased with my Barbour coat, and, like others, have found it to be an extremely versatile garment. However, I wasn't expecting it to be suitable for winter weather, based on some of the comments in this thread and elsewhere in the forum. I have been pleasantly surprised.


I use my Bedale mainly as a raincoat and a windbreaker. I, too, was pleasantly surprised at how warm the jacket kept me in this morning's sub-freezing somewhat breezy weather when layered with the warm pile liner and a lambswool sweater. The combination felt as though it had plenty of "headroom" to handle even lower temperatures and higher winds.

I wear my Bedale a size larger than my regular jacket size, so mine's pretty loose. There's excellent ease of movement, even with the pile lining (which takes up a lot of room) and a thick sweater. The stretchy knit wrist closures and the shorter length work really well for me, also.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

I've been wearing my Beaufort all winter in Upstate NY, and I've been just fine. You vary the warmth by what you wear underneath. I'd ordered a liner but returned it because it didn't serve me as well as a sweater and/or tweed coat underneath. I was in NYC on a frigid windy day, and I was just fine because the Beaufort, when thoroughly zipped, is completely windproof, and I had a cashmere sweater and Harris tweed on underneath.
Now, regarding the class issue. Barbours belong to that British class of apparel known as country clothing. By the strictest of rules, they would be a major no-no if you were off to a formal business meeting in London. Of course, brown shoes, no matter how appealing or pricey, might also be a looked down upon.
The Barbour as business dress comes to America via those style trend-setters, the Italians, who have been playing with classic British styling since the end of WW II.
I believe it originated in Milan, which has an avg rainfall that exceeds London by at least 25 percent.


----------

